# Banded Water Snake



## GAranger1403 (Aug 12, 2009)

Here is some shots of my assailant from the other afternoon. I know I've said it before, but it is important to know that an arrow or triangular shaped head does not mean it's a venomous animal. Note the shot of this snakes head. The majority of "moccasins" people see here in south Georgia are this animal. This is the snake you'll see hangin from bushes along rivers, lakes, and swamps.


----------



## Browtine (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice shots. He doesn't look too upset about tearin' you up though.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Aug 12, 2009)

No, he does have a big grin on his face!


----------



## pdsniper (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow those are some great shot's, he got a head shaped like a pit viper


----------



## cornpile (Aug 12, 2009)

Hes a mean lookin sucker,good shots but to close for me


----------



## Smokey (Aug 12, 2009)

Browtine said:


> Nice shots. He doesn't look too upset about tearin' you up though.





GAranger1403 said:


> No, he does have a big grin on his face!



Thats what I was going to say


----------



## Crickett (Aug 12, 2009)

Man the 2nd & last shots are awesome. Yeah he looks like he has a pretty satisfied look on his face.


----------



## Beanie24 (Aug 12, 2009)

Great shots of a beautiful critter.


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 12, 2009)

Beautiful work Jason!


----------



## marknga (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm afraid that I'd be one of those that thought he was a cotton mouth.

Wonderful shots Jason, just wonderful.
Magazine quality, well even better than that.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 12, 2009)

How did you get him to pose with his head perfectly placed on the end of the log?


Oh yea, that's right - I remember seeing your hands!


Beautiful shots sir.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 12, 2009)

That little rascal cut you up like that?

Glad you mentioned the head part.  So many people kill water snakes and say they killed a Cottonmouth


----------



## mlbfish (Aug 12, 2009)

Great detail


----------



## Medicine Man (Aug 12, 2009)

I kill'em all and sort thing's out later on. I'm just being honest..Well correction.. I don't kill black snakes and king snakes. Those are the only two I can reconize'em and KNOW there not dangerous.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 12, 2009)

Great shots Jason.  Looks a bit like he's ready for round two.

Hoss


----------



## Smokey (Aug 13, 2009)

wvdawg said:


> How did you get him to pose with his head perfectly placed on the end of the log?
> 
> 
> *Oh yea, that's right - I remember seeing your hands*!
> ...


----------



## Alicyn (Aug 13, 2009)

That is a  cool snake.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Aug 13, 2009)

wvdawg said:


> How did you get him to pose with his head perfectly placed on the end of the log?
> 
> 
> Oh yea, that's right - I remember seeing your hands!
> ...


 Oh grasshopper, you know I am the snake whisperer. I threatened him by repeatedly sticking my hand in his mouth.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2009)

Sure glad we only have buzztails to worry about tell the good ones from the bad ones but you sure got some nice shots of the one that put the whoopin on ya .


----------



## Slim Chance (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice. Water snakes tend to be very skittish. What camera and lens was used?


----------



## JasonF (Aug 14, 2009)

Jason, these are excellent!!
Nice job snake master!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 14, 2009)

nice round eyes!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Aug 15, 2009)

Slim Chance said:


> Very nice. Water snakes tend to be very skittish. What camera and lens was used?



Nikon D70s with sigma 170 macro 2.8 and yes they are skittish. I actually found this one a good piece from the water, so I was able to wrangle it for the shots.


----------

